# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Calling at Sengkang aquascapers and plant lovers!!!

## williamng

Hi

Anyone keen to meet up once a week or 2 weeks to chit chat, drink coffee and go fish farm? If you are keen and stay in Sengkang, please pm me with: -

1) Full name
2) Contact number
3) Email

I will try to organise a session in the weekdays evening or weekend?

 :Grin: 

Cheers!
William

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Hi
> 
> Anyone keen to meet up once a week or 2 weeks to chit chat, drink coffee and go fish farm? If you are keen and stay in Sengkang, please pm me with: -
> 
> 1) Full name
> 2) Contact number
> 3) Email
> 
> I will try to organise a session in the weekdays evening or weekend?
> ...


1) David Heng Cher Khang aka altum_llover76
2) 96814289
3) [email protected]

----------


## AngelAddick

Bro,
Hougang can or not?
Phil Goh 82330369 [email protected]

----------


## Sunfire

> Hi
> 
> Anyone keen to meet up once a week or 2 weeks to chit chat, drink coffee and go fish farm? If you are keen and stay in Sengkang, please pm me with: -
> 
> 1) Full name
> 2) Contact number
> 3) Email
> 
> I will try to organise a session in the weekdays evening or weekend?
> ...


1) Julian Lim
2) 9695 3473
3) chonju2 at hotmail com

I not so into tanks now cos recently been playing rc planes, but it's time to rescape the unused nano I have!

----------


## williamng

Hi 

Hougang also no problem. Reason for Sengkang is maybe we can meet at compass point or Jalan Kayu. People staying nearby are also welcome to join.

Now on the list: -

1) David Heng
2) Phil Goh
3) Julian Lim
4) Chee Jin
5) William Ng (Myself)

haha! Not a bad start.

----------


## nature beauty

Well if Bedok is ok with you guys i really love joining you all!!

Paul Ang
98757479
[email protected]

----------


## Ivan

> Hi
> 
> Anyone keen to meet up once a week or 2 weeks to chit chat, drink coffee and go fish farm? If you are keen and stay in Sengkang, please pm me with: -
> 
> 1) Full name
> 2) Contact number
> 3) Email
> 
> I will try to organise a session in the weekdays evening or weekend?
> ...


1) Ivan Tan
2) 9789 9528
3) [email protected]

----------


## williamng

Guys

I will be doing my incamp training till mid feb so I will organise the gathering/ coffee session after my ICT. Hehe! Stay tuned.

----------


## psp1000

hmmmmmm no more outing ??? last post 13th Jan 2008

----------


## stonespot

My poison too much... you all still calling people to join in... Almost every day, I will pass by Hougang ave 8 LFS and everytime like magnet attracting me to go there to see see look look. Really bad to visit them and buy nothing especially the one at the roadside.  :Smile:

----------


## mark0308

I visit Hougang Blk 684 very often too, a gathering in the weekend will be nice.
Best regards
Mark Tan

----------


## keigo

1) Alan Seah
2) 91697770
3) [email protected]

Not everytime free but if can will try to join in.

----------


## keithtoh

guys, include me too

keith toh
94501948
[email protected] or [email protected]

----------


## bliss01

> My poison too much... you all still calling people to join in... Almost every day, I will pass by Hougang ave 8 LFS and everytime like magnet attracting me to go there to see see look look. Really bad to visit them and buy nothing especially the one at the roadside.


 
Haha.. me too, even its not on the way, i will pass by the shop. The owner always have new stock to attract me ...

----------


## muakmuak

Hi, pls count me in if there is any meetups. Staying in Hougang and frequent the fish shop there too. :Roll Eyes: 

1) Daneil
2) 9684 8982
3) [email protected]

----------


## stonespot

LOL... can make a bus trip already with so many people....

----------


## avant

Everyone swarming to the LFS at blk 684 at the same time?  :Laughing:

----------


## stonespot

Don't know when the mini crabs coming again.... :Smile:

----------


## mark0308

Hi, Is any date and time fixed yet.
Best regards
Mark Tan
81257507

----------


## KSLEE013

hi i am also interested.
Lawrence 
97925223

----------


## KSLEE013

May i ask you guys, Hougang Blk 684. What is the actual address.
i never encounter any LFS before.

Thanks

----------


## muakmuak

Hi bro, there are 2 LFS. 
1 very near to Macdonalds and located at the corner shop next to ATM machine.
The other is a few shop down next to the road, next to hardware shop. If you drive into the carpark, you will be able to see it on your left if heading towards Macdonalds direction. 

Hope I didn't confuse you..

----------


## avant

I didn't know there are two shops there. I've always patronised the one beside the hardware shop nearer to the carpark. i think the name is Natural View.

Which is the one with the mini crabs?

----------


## stonespot

Natural View. The latest this week is mini orange lobster. :Grin:  
IN SULAWESI TANK AND CRS TANK! Under testing!

----------


## bliss01

> Natural View. The latest this week is mini orange lobster. 
> IN SULAWESI TANK AND CRS TANK! Under testing!


 
Ah! the 4 dwarf orange crayfish, its already sold out...

----------


## avant

I saw some orange crayfish over at C328 on Tuesday. Might be the same type you mentioned. Probably can take a look there if you are interested in getting one.

----------


## stonespot

Still waiting for the mini crabs to come...  :Grin:  It makes me crazy everytime i think about it.

----------


## avant

Did he mention if they will be coming in any time soon?

----------


## KSLEE013

thanks for the info.
I also know the one at the hardware shop, the other one i will check it.

----------


## WiNd08

Hi, hougang-er here  :Very Happy: 

Name: Choo Kit or CK
email: [email protected] ( i know very lame :Laughing: )
contact: 91014675

will by popping by jln kayu with my gf this weekend to find some good stuff :Grin:

----------


## bliss01

> Did he mention if they will be coming in any time soon?


 
The boss said he is bored with waiting oso...

----------


## stonespot

Mini crayfishs are doing well in the tanks. So far the crayfishs were unable to catch the CRS. :Smile:  Their reaction too slow.

----------


## WiNd08

> Hi bro, there are 2 LFS. 
> 1 very near to Macdonalds and located at the corner shop next to ATM machine.
> The other is a few shop down next to the road, next to hardware shop. If you drive into the carpark, you will be able to see it on your left if heading towards Macdonalds direction. 
> 
> Hope I didn't confuse you..


is that the one at hougang green? *think now its called buangkok green* ?? :Surprised:

----------


## bliss01

> is that the one at hougang green? *think now its called buangkok green* ??


 
nah... its not buangkok green and that place is still call hougang green.

----------


## WiNd08

> nah... its not buangkok green and that place is still call hougang green.


oh okay thanks for confirmation.

hey, any of the hougang-ers want some plants? HC, MM, HG and glosso for graps.. free!!

btw. hougang green that LFS got good selection of stuff?? esp for planted? :Roll Eyes:

----------


## bliss01

> oh okay thanks for confirmation.
> 
> hey, any of the hougang-ers want some plants? HC, MM, HG and glosso for graps.. free!!
> 
> btw. hougang green that LFS got good selection of stuff?? esp for planted?


 
Not alot of items for planted stuff, plants in a small tank more on goldfish and betta... Hougang green used to have two lfs, one of it rencently close down..

----------


## WiNd08

> Not alot of items for planted stuff, plants in a small tank more on goldfish and betta... Hougang green used to have two lfs, one of it rencently close down..


the last time i went there was when i was still a secondary school boy ! :Laughing:  

that's probably at least 3yrs ago, but i guess it's even longer ago..

didn't know there was 2 shops, always saw one only. i guess it's not worth to go down for a look?

my place is at st91, very very very near to seletar farmway :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## bliss01

> the last time i went there was when i was still a secondary school boy ! 
> 
> that's probably at least 3yrs ago, but i guess it's even longer ago..
> 
> didn't know there was 2 shops, always saw one only. i guess it's not worth to go down for a look?
> 
> my place is at st91, very very very near to seletar farmway


 
There is one facing the HDB block which is the smaller one and the another one is located beside the condo, they are both around 3 years ago..

Ya not worthy to go , i find that the price is slightly higher..

----------


## stonespot

Now only one LFS in Hougang Green but the auntie really has serious bad attitude. Last time i went she told me " *Nothing special here, you want to buy anything?? i'm closing the shop*" But one hour later that shop still opened. She knew i'm not buying but that was not the way to make business.*  I blacklisted the shop!*

----------


## gentle

there use to be a LFS at punggol plaza (punggol 16 :Cool:  wet market but closed shop liao...

 :Sad:

----------


## bliss01

> Now only one LFS in Hougang Green but the auntie really has serious bad attitude. Last time i went she told me " *Nothing special here, you want to buy anything?? i'm closing the shop*" But one hour later that shop still opened. She knew i'm not buying but that was not the way to make business.*  I blacklisted the shop!*


 
What time you went, from what i know she open till ten..

----------


## windcharm

> oh okay thanks for confirmation.
> 
> hey, any of the hougang-ers want some plants? HC, MM, HG and glosso for graps.. free!!
> 
> btw. hougang green that LFS got good selection of stuff?? esp for planted?


Bro, I need HC to for my 2 feet tank. Anymore to spare? Thanks.

----------


## WiNd08

> Bro, I need HC to for my 2 feet tank. Anymore to spare? Thanks.


sorry bro.. no moreee :Sad:

----------


## keithtoh

bros, there are 2 LFS in hougang. opp monfort sec. can try out. the fishes are cheap, but not the plants. just discovered one in balestier. will put up later tonight... hahaha

----------


## bliss01

> bros, there are 2 LFS in hougang. opp monfort sec. can try out. the fishes are cheap, but not the plants. just discovered one in balestier. will put up later tonight... hahaha


 

I'm referring to the lfs that is nearer to the car park. the boss carefully select the fishes that he display in his shop that means when you buy and introduce the fish to your tank it will have min casualties but price wise it will be a little bit higher than those brought in a ready pack of ten 

I personally think that it worth paying a bit more. what you think???

----------


## stonespot

:Smile: Ya.. he is good. He always give advice. If you want to want the cardinal tetra, he will inform you that those are new ones and may not have the effect of schooling yet. He will train the fishes first! :Smile:  He likes to joke.

----------


## muakmuak

Hi bro, I also stay st91 too. Blk 925. next time you go fish-shopping jio me la, can go together :Grin: 




> the last time i went there was when i was still a secondary school boy ! 
> 
> that's probably at least 3yrs ago, but i guess it's even longer ago..
> 
> didn't know there was 2 shops, always saw one only. i guess it's not worth to go down for a look?
> 
> my place is at st91, very very very near to seletar farmway

----------


## WiNd08

wow so near !!

925 same block as my friend!!  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  right in front of the school where the lights are blue/purple at night and bloody eerie!  :Razz: 

sure no prob! must come up your house to see your scape someday, and you can come over as well. i stay 957, right beside hougang point kopitiam :Smug:

----------


## bliss01

> wow so near !!
> 
> 925 same block as my friend!!  right in front of the school where the lights are blue/purple at night and bloody eerie! 
> 
> sure no prob! must come up your house to see your scape someday, and you can come over as well. i stay 957, right beside hougang point kopitiam


 
Jio me too, me stay at 980b opp Hougang pri school.

----------


## jhseah

Wow, now then I know there's quite a number of aquascapers near Hougang.

Hi Derrick here, staying 978D Buangkok Crescent (beside Buangkok Medi Park or beside YCK road). :Smile:

----------


## bliss01

> Wow, now then I know there's quite a number of aquascapers near Hougang.
> 
> Hi Derrick here, staying 978D Buangkok Crescent (beside Buangkok Medi Park or beside YCK road).


 

Hey, since we are staying so near, maybe we can visit each other tank?

----------


## stonespot

I went to sea view at jalan Kayu through Sengkang West... On bicycle 15mins from the Sengkang SMRT depot.. Very fast.. Mini clams 10pcs a package selling less than the cost of 2 rummy nose tetra.If you still don't know price... it's less than a packet of chicken rice. lol.... cheap :Laughing:

----------


## jhseah

> Hey, since we are staying so near, maybe we can visit each other tank?


Sure but currently mine is in a mess due to the arrival of my "little one", never maintain, just water change.
Sigh.

But meantime, we can always meet up for some fish hunt.

----------


## jhseah

> I went to sea view at jalan Kayu through Sengkang West... On bicycle 15mins from the Sengkang SMRT depot.. Very fast.. Mini clams 10pcs a package selling less than the cost of 2 rummy nose tetra.If you still don't know price... it's less than a packet of chicken rice. lol.... cheap



I usually jog over there from my place only worry is the "dogs".
Anyone interested to meet up?
Agree that price is economical.

----------


## WiNd08

wow, this is so cool !

so many guys staying in 900+  :Razz: 

i feel like going down to seaview today :Opps:

----------


## bliss01

> Sure but currently mine is in a mess due to the arrival of my "little one", never maintain, just water change.
> Sigh.
> 
> But meantime, we can always meet up for some fish hunt.


haha.. me a lot of spare time just set up a new tank and congrats on your new born..




> I usually jog over there from my place only worry is the "dogs".
> Anyone interested to meet up?
> Agree that price is economical.


Ya, cycle there before. those dogs, they come from the old kampong pongol

----------


## WiNd08

field report *sort of*

haha. was a very boring sunday so i went down to seaview alone today. (emo :Crying: )

most of the plants were sold out but i saw a moss, the underside of it is RED in color. quite shock to see something like that, anyone have any idea what's that?

got myself a few congo tetras !  :Grin: 

any of the bros were there today?

----------


## bliss01

> field report *sort of*
> 
> haha. was a very boring sunday so i went down to seaview alone today. (emo)
> 
> most of the plants were sold out but i saw a moss, the underside of it is RED in color. quite shock to see something like that, anyone have any idea what's that?
> 
> got myself a few congo tetras ! 
> 
> any of the bros were there today?


 
Me went to NA today.

----------


## bliss01

WiNd08, do you know that seaview livestock arrival every friday, the best is to go on sat.

----------


## WiNd08

thanks for the information bro bliss.  :Smile: 

next time i will go on saturday instead!  :Grin: 

i still find shocking why is their rummy nose so cheap ! 100pcs for only 15$.. makes me regret at times getting my harlequin rasboras =x

----------


## jhseah

> thanks for the information bro bliss. 
> 
> next time i will go on saturday instead! 
> 
> i still find shocking why is their rummy nose so cheap ! 100pcs for only 15$.. makes me regret at times getting my harlequin rasboras =x


Their rummynose should be one of the cheapest find.
Thought you would have seen the rummynose offer when you gotten harlequin.
So did you explore other than SeaView?

----------


## bliss01

> thanks for the information bro bliss. 
> 
> next time i will go on saturday instead! 
> 
> i still find shocking why is their rummy nose so cheap ! 100pcs for only 15$.. makes me regret at times getting my harlequin rasboras =x


 
To clear it asap, the longer they keep, they will have more casualties.
Those already pack fish are straight from the lorry, the fishes are very shaken... This is just my own personal thoughts..

----------


## WiNd08

yes, i actually wanted harlequin all along. but now thinking back :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## WiNd08

didn't see any other farms as when i was walking down the farmway one uncle told me other farms are for export only and i can't get anything except from seaview :Crying:

----------


## avant

Ha. This Sengkang aquascapers thread seems to have more Hougangers than Sengkangers. 
By the way, I dropped by at the Natural View just now. I saw a solitary _Cambarellus patzcuarensis "Orange"_ in the Sulawesi tank in case anyone is interested  :Smile: 

There is also a tank with two types of loaches, possibly _Botia dario_ and _Botia rostrata_. And also some _Sewellia lineolata_ in another tank.

----------


## keithtoh

> To clear it asap, the longer they keep, they will have more casualties.
> Those already pack fish are straight from the lorry, the fishes are very shaken... This is just my own personal thoughts..


hahaha.. i also went don alone sometimes when bored.. me stay at st 51. 567. so also very near.. anyway i share the rummy nose the last time i bought with my uncle. most of them still pretty good. but they're mostly in my office.. hahahaha.. i still find seaview and other other lfs near mac (ops monfort) offering the best fishes and plants.

----------


## muakmuak

Wow! There really are many bros living so near to each other. Perhaps we should organize on a Sat trip to SeaView so we get some networking with each other. 

Bro Wind08, you are right. I still dont understand why HouGang Sec school choose to have that spooky colour lighting at night. Luckily from my place I cant see the main entrance.

----------


## bliss01

> hahaha.. i also went don alone sometimes when bored.. me stay at st 51. 567. so also very near.. anyway i share the rummy nose the last time i bought with my uncle. most of them still pretty good. but they're mostly in my office.. hahahaha.. i still find seaview and other other lfs near mac (ops monfort) offering the best fishes and plants.


Hey Keith, you staying so near only so you know where i stay hor? to collect the soil.

----------


## stonespot

Hi anyone tried catching those small fishes at the river near the Sengkang Depot??
 :Smile: .. hee hee mixture of sea and fresh water.. the ph should be high.. do not know the hardness also..

----------


## WiNd08

hougang / sengkang bros. anyone got 4ft lights to sell of cheaply?

i have 2 sets of single tube lights with a 2x36w PL lights, making my tank top really messy. if anyone got another 2 tube holder type of lights can consider selling me?

thanks! do contact me :Grin:

----------


## WiNd08

hi bros, do not need the lights anymore! thanks!  :Smile: 

btw, who have got some glosso to spare? can buy from you  :Grin:  or any idea if hougang st61 sells?
im giving up on my HC as they take way way way too long to spread :Mad:

----------


## keithtoh

dear all, anybody heard of led lights? any idea are they good?

----------


## WiNd08

i heard their penetration is not very goood? 

anyone can verify?

----------


## muakmuak

Hi bro, how much glosso do you need? I may have some (not much) to spare when I trim my 2ft shrimp tank next weekend. 




> hi bros, do not need the lights anymore! thanks! 
> 
> btw, who have got some glosso to spare? can buy from you  or any idea if hougang st61 sells?
> im giving up on my HC as they take way way way too long to spread

----------


## WiNd08

hi bro, will take any amount you are able to give as i'm going to fill up an area of about 2ft ? 

which area do you stay bro?

thanks and appreciate it a lot :Grin:

----------


## KSLEE013

i hear that led lights is much more expensive that PL lights.
I also saw the price in the commerical posting.
VERY EXPENSIVE

----------


## WiNd08

is it the commercial on the high output of lights and low temperature one? that cost about 2000K per set?!  :Shocked:

----------


## bliss01

> is it the commercial on the high output of lights and low temperature one? that cost about 2000K per set?!


 
*2000k* =2million,  :Exasperated:

----------


## WiNd08

HAHAHAHA whoops! typo 2k i meant LOL :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Exasperated:

----------


## stonespot

> Hi anyone tried catching those small fishes at the river near the Sengkang Depot??
> .. hee hee mixture of sea and fresh water.. the ph should be high.. do not know the hardness also..


 
Anyone? :Grin:

----------


## WiNd08

nope, but i guess it should be brackish or salt water? :Surprised:

----------


## WiNd08

HEY BROS!

Spotted blue & black emperor tetra at SEAVIEW yesterday. wanted to come hoem and faster post just in case anyone is looking for it. however, AQ was on an upgrade :Sad: 

when i left the black emperor tetra only left 2 ! :Opps:

----------


## keithtoh

> Anyone?


not too sure which canal you're talking about. :Embarassed:  can pin point the exact spot? :Flame:

----------


## keithtoh

> *2000k* =2million,


the owner of the lfs show me the led lights and let me feel the heat. very impress. after leaving it switch on the whole day, it is not even warm,  :Surprised: unlike pl and t5. but the price is a hugh turn off. 2 ft is easily about close to $180. :Shocked:  sigh

----------


## WiNd08

> the owner of the lfs show me the led lights and let me feel the heat. very impress. after leaving it switch on the whole day, it is not even warm, :unlike pl and t5. but the price is a huge turn off. 2 ft is easily about close to $180. sigh


woah! that's really expensive. but i don't think it's the 2000$ set that has been discussed in the forum :Huh?:

----------


## stonespot

latest news is that using LED lights will cast shadow if shine on plants.. i'm sure is no good on moses if you have hornwort on the surface.

----------


## jhseah

> Hi anyone tried catching those small fishes at the river near the Sengkang Depot??
> .. hee hee mixture of sea and fresh water.. the ph should be high.. do not know the hardness also..


Is it near the LRT station where there is a bridge, at the sides there are slopes down to the banks, always got some lorrys parked there?

Jog pass there, quite nice view.
But didn't see people fish there, maybe less known.

So did you caught anything, should be brackish water as there are mangroves growing nearby.

----------


## keithtoh

> Is it near the LRT station where there is a bridge, at the sides there are slopes down to the banks, always got some lorrys parked there?
> 
> Jog pass there, quite nice view.
> But didn't see people fish there, maybe less known.
> 
> So did you caught anything, should be brackish water as there are mangroves growing nearby.


i've seen ppl "crabbing" there.

----------


## bliss01

used to cycle down the depot slope just under the bridge, deep into the kampong, saw ppl throwing big netting(5m by 5m type) at the mangroves..

----------


## muakmuak

> hi bro, will take any amount you are able to give as i'm going to fill up an area of about 2ft ? 
> 
> which area do you stay bro?
> 
> thanks and appreciate it a lot


sorry for late reply bro. Was down with flu and been super busy with work lately. Let me clean up my tank first then put the glosso you need into a tub and contact you for collection ok? I will do it this Sunday.

I stay at blk 925.

----------


## WiNd08

hi bro, much appreciated! i went to seaview and got some glosso during the weekends!

think i'll skip this round. really thanks!

 :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## muakmuak

No worries Wind08. 

You got a very nice tank there. Hope to meet up one of these days to learn more from you on scapping. You are regular at Seaview too? How abt organising a trip this Sunday there? Hope to still catch the Blue Emperor Tetra you mentioned.

----------


## stonespot

The bridge below is like a love spot. Good idea! I wonder if we can find shaking cars in the late nights....

----------


## bliss01

Hi all Hougangers and Sengkangers.. my new setup for mini orange crayfish... can anyone advice on conditioning the tank.. Thanks for viewing.... currently have 10 fat and juicy cherry barh to cycle the tank..anyone intrested in the barh can pm me..

----------


## WiNd08

hi bro very very impressive driftwood there! i like you top tier tank as well :Very Happy: 

if you're going to give up your cherries i can take up after you cycled the tank :Razz:

----------


## bliss01

Thanks, aiming the bogwood in the pic like almost a year in a lfs display tank... you might need to wait for the barbs as i still need thier poo poo..

----------


## jhseah

> Hi all Hougangers and Sengkangers.. my new setup for mini orange crayfish... can anyone advice on conditioning the tank.. Thanks for viewing.... currently have 10 fat and juicy cherry barh to cycle the tank..anyone intrested in the barh can pm me..


Aiyah, I just bought 6 cherry barbs at Polyart Clementi for $1.
If not, can get from you instead. :Exasperated:

----------


## WiNd08

bro you want some harlequin rasboras? 

maybe can give you around 10pcs, trying to reduce bioload so as to make space for new fishes :Razz:

----------


## bliss01

> Aiyah, I just bought 6 cherry barbs at Polyart Clementi for $1.
> If not, can get from you instead.


 
I got them 1 for 60cents.... you got 6 for $1..me :Exasperated:  instead.. but i got them from biotop very good quailty..

----------


## bliss01

Anyone interested in going to *Iwagumi contest in JB (14 Dedember 200 at* Sutera Mall in Johor Bahru .


below is the link
http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=7161

----------


## williamng

I am keen, who organise?

----------


## WiNd08

it's in JB leh! LOL

----------


## bliss01

Hi

Anyone keen to go *Iwagumi contest in JB (14 Dedember 200 at* Sutera Mall in Johor Bahru ? If you are keen and stay in Sengkang,hougang (as we will be meeting near by) please pm me with: -

1) Nick
2) Email

 :Roll Eyes: Anyone who wants or think you can to organise/co-organise, please pm me too. I will update every alt days on who are interested in going.

 :Grin: 
Cheers!

----------


## WiNd08

you guys driving in??  :Jump for joy:

----------


## williamng

I am keen. Bliss 01, are you going? I stay in Sengkang and I am keen to attend but I dont drive. My nick: williamng, email: [email protected]

----------


## bliss01

> you guys driving in??


 
we will take cab or bus, maybe can cater a mini bus from malaysia if there are more ppl going.




> I am keen. Bliss 01, are you going? I stay in Sengkang and I am keen to attend but I dont drive. My nick: williamng, email: [email protected]


Yes am going....

----------


## bliss01

> Anyone interested in going to *Iwagumi contest in JB (14 Dedember 200 at* Sutera Mall in Johor Bahru .
> 
> 
> below is the link
> http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=7161


 

Response seems cold..... 4 ppl to go(can share cab), current headcount 2..

----------


## Phishee

Hello Hougangers & Sengkangers,
Wah, I discovered this thread so late ... so glad to know that there are so many brothers in Hougang & Sengkang who are interested in planted tanks & fishes. :Smile: 
Count me into this group but I may not be able to attend most of the gathering ... sigh! I won't be joining u for the JB trip. :Sad: 
BTW I stay in Compassvale Walk.

1) Too Jhon Horng
2) 81575739
3) [email protected]

----------


## WiNd08

hey hello !

haha, anyone going seaview tomorrow?

i'm going to collect filter and a pair of apisto before dropping down at seaview tomorrow afternoon :Very Happy:

----------


## keithtoh

hmmm.. where is everybody recently? hahaha.. anyway i saw emperor tetra at seaview on sat.

----------


## WiNd08

helloooo..

been busy for the past two weeks so didn't really went shopping  :Razz: 

might be looking for some new additions for the festive season!!! wohoooo!!

----------


## keithtoh

hahaha... you're right.. merry Xmas to all fish lovers ::smt111:  ::smt111: ... enjoy the "poison" hehehe :lurking:

----------


## williamng

Guys

Shall we meet up to have some coffee?

----------


## mark0308

> Guys
> 
> Shall we meet up to have some coffee?


Hi, 
You like to fix the date, time and places?
The best is after the 3rd day of the Chinese New Year.
Thank you and best regards
Mark Tan

----------


## windcharm

Anyone happen to see any malayan shrimps at seaview these 2 days? I need to get some of these cleaning crews!

----------


## WiNd08

> Anyone happen to see any malayan shrimps at seaview these 2 days? I need to get some of these cleaning crews!


they'll definitely have it  :Smile:

----------


## keithtoh

> Anyone happen to see any malayan shrimps at seaview these 2 days? I need to get some of these cleaning crews!


bro, chances are you have to ask them. they normally dun pre-pack it anymore. but recently, there are lots of them with babies.. enjoy the baby bloom.. hahaha

----------


## keithtoh

> Hi, 
> You like to fix the date, time and places?
> The best is after the 3rd day of the Chinese New Year.
> Thank you and best regards
> Mark Tan


bros, cannot confirm. will be good to arrange in advance..

----------


## stonespot

For seaview, very easy. Just look for that prettiest girl in ponytail. She will help you get what you want from the shrimp pool. The price is pasted near to the pre-packed section. I still don't know her name.

----------


## windcharm

> For seaview, very easy. Just look for that prettiest girl in ponytail. She will help you get what you want from the shrimp pool. The price is pasted near to the pre-packed section. I still don't know her name.


Just get ask for her name! lol

----------


## muakmuak

Why not hv a meetup at Seaview tmrw and also ask for her name??

----------


## stonespot

If i'm not married i will ask. Now you know why.
But if i'm daring i will ask too. Just kidding.

----------


## vhdl288

Hi, 
When the next gathering schedule?
I am interested to joint next week.
thanks...
1)Willy Hermanto
2)+62818808588
3)[email protected]

----------


## Shadow

are you going to fly all the way here?

----------


## vhdl288

> are you going to fly all the way here?


Yes, next week I fly at 15. and come back at 24.
I will Live in my Sister House(compass vale).
thanks..

----------


## williamng

Previously, I am trying to organise 1 sengkang aquascaping gathering [Coffee session]...Haha! It didnt happen and time flies.

----------


## Shadow

why re-arange and I'm joining in, as long as I free and the cofee shop cose to MRT station  :Razz:

----------


## MrSpock

No more posts?

Any names and addresses of aquatic plant farms?

----------


## wonderpets

pasir ris can de ma and i got no car and driving lisences yet le >< can ma if can got event jio mi le 98519852 sebas aka wonderpets

----------

